# Jeeps not getting fuel



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I need a fuel pump for my jeep, maybe this has hapened to some of you. While driving on the highway at a 55 miles per hour while towing my quad, My jeep Cherokee lost all power. Not electrical power, power as if you turned the key of, like it ran out of gas, but had half a tank. After roling to the shoulder, the jeep started after a few cranks but upon putting it in drive and giving it some gas it would stall again. I was able to limp home but had to start and stop a few time. When i started it this morning it seemed to run fine, does this problem come and go. Any help guys, thanks


----------



## jeeps rule (Dec 24, 2007)

Might try replacing the fuel filter 1st.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Fuel filter, then have the fuel line psi tested if it fails get a new fuel pump.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If it's a newer Jeep the filter is non-serviceable item that's part of the pump, what you mention is more than likely the pump but could be a crank position sensor they're known for causing problems.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

You didn't mention the year of the Cherokee. If it's a MOPAR Jeep, try reading the diagnosing light flashes (without starting the engine - turn key to on - off - on - off - on and read the flashing check engine light sequence). When you do that post the two digit numbers here (5 5 is always the final one)

You might find it's a simple as the throttle positioner - a cheap easy fix.


----------



## plowingcherokee (Jan 22, 2008)

Sounds like a crank shaft sensor is bad. It is a sensor on the top of the bell housing. It tells the computer when to send a spark.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

And he never came back?
yet, Last Activity: Today 08:23 AM 
Don't you just love trying to helping a guy then they never come back to there own thread??


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Easy there Snow Famer, what are you the detective on this site, knowing I signed in at 8:23 a.m. Thanks guys for your imput guys, but if you looking to start trouble (sf) this fish is not takin the bait. Had the fuel pump tested the presure was fine, had a complete tune up along with about $1000 dollars worth of other stuff.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You took it and you were netted.

That's what I'm talking about..

Fallow up.....

So what if someone was wrong with there diagnoses over the inter-net
It's not like we can drive it or plug in a scan tool . We can just go off what you tell us.
But, Hey thanks for stopping by..:waving:


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Thing is I don't know what the problems is or was, when the problem is not happening when you bring it to the shop it becomes a guessing game.


----------



## plowingcherokee (Jan 22, 2008)

If you are driving and the jeep just shuts off like you shut off the key and not sputtering, the it most likely the CPS on the bell housing. If you turn the key to restart it you should hear the fuel pump. You most likely have the sensor going bad. You will not get a code untill it dies completely. Just keep this in you mind if it does again.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks plowingcherokee, do you an idea how much that senser cost and how hard it is to install.


----------



## plowingcherokee (Jan 22, 2008)

AT Autozone it is $61.99 and part number for my '96 is SU368, it will give you an idea of what it looks like. It is on the drivers side on the bell housing near the top. You can reach it with a wrench from the top or use a socket with an extention from below. The wires come from the top near the manifold. I hope this help you out.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Here's everything you need to know and didn't care about for the CPS. BTW Jeep Forum is a great resource for anything Jeep related.

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=197260

http://www.yuccaman.com/jeep/cps.html

http://autorepair.about.com/library/faqs/bl077g.htm


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

snow problem;496376 said:


> Had the fuel pump tested the presure was fine, had a complete tune up along with about $1000 dollars worth of other stuff.


Ouch! Hope at least a few of those bucks replaced whatever was failing.

So far the key flip "scan" has helped solve my driveability woes for a few years now. Hope you at least give that a try.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

I am going to look into that also, buy won for a back up in case, thanks again.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

snow problem;498287 said:


> I am going to look into that also, buy won for a back up in case, thanks again.


Seriously try the crank sensor. This is so common with the cherokee s is ridiculous. I thought it was the fuel pump in mine as well but then I managed to drive it down to the mechanic and it was not doing it, of course. anyways they had it for a week and they finally found it. Crank sensor. The hilarious part is four months ago I had the same thing replaced by my other mechanic this time it melted against something. Mind you he is always drunk, never went to him afterwards. Hope this helps. Mike


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

snow problem;493494 said:


> I think I need a fuel pump for my jeep, maybe this has hapened to some of you. While driving on the highway at a 55 miles per hour while towing my quad, My jeep Cherokee lost all power. Not electrical power, power as if you turned the key of, like it ran out of gas, but had half a tank. After roling to the shoulder, the jeep started after a few cranks but upon putting it in drive and giving it some gas it would stall again. I was able to limp home but had to start and stop a few time. When i started it this morning it seemed to run fine, does this problem come and go. Any help guys, thanks


So tell us, what was the solution.


----------



## snow problem (Mar 19, 2007)

Been driving the jeep and have not had the problem since, thats most likely because it's not 1;00 am and theres 12 inches of snow. So I really don't no what the probem was (is). The jeep does run much better with the tune up and I did put the crank sensor in. Oh its New Jersey, we don't get snow anymore.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

snow problem;507167 said:


> Been driving the jeep and have not had the problem since, thats most likely because it's not 1;00 am and theres 12 inches of snow. So I really don't no what the probem was (is). The jeep does run much better with the tune up and I did put the crank sensor in. Oh its New Jersey, we don't get snow anymore.


Thanks for the reply... if that symptom ever returns, look into the throttle body sensor also. Cheap and you can easily do it yourself. That's what my major performance problem was until last summer when I changed it.

Well, It's Maine, and we have had snow, snow and more snow, and now ice too. So I'd better get out there and plow a spot for Spring to park in!


----------

